# Help!



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Our spangled hamburg is getting picked on ALOT, it wasn't that bad before, now they don't even let her roost with them!!  Spangled hamburgs are the size of bantams, right? I was just thinking if getting some bantams to join the flock. I'm the backyard chicken kind of gal so I live in a neighborhood, not a farm... So can't get a huge flock, for now I have five (not counting the roo), them i'll get some more laying hens... Would that help the little hamburg? Please help, I don't want to see her being picked so much anymore :,(


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

I think that adding some banties will help. Seems like I read a thread this week about silkies in a mixed flock - the advice was that you shouldn't keep a sole silkie in a mixed flock as it will be picked on. I think the same is probably true with your situation. 

It may be tricky introducing new banties. Maybe remove a couple of the bullies from the flock for a week or two until the new banties are acclimated.


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Umm about The bullies... It's all of the flock...


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Get another hamburg or two. Birds of a feather flock together. It holds true. Never ever just throw in new birds with the existing flock. They must be separated, but exposed to each other. Put a wire cage in the coop, or put fencing to keep them separated. Keep them separated for at least two weeks. Then, let them free range together. Make sure the new birds can escape. Make sure they cannot get trapped. After a couple of weeks, after dark place the new birds on the roost. Do this for a week or so until you can see that the birds are getting use to the changes. Make sure you open the pop door early, so the new birds have an escape. It takes some work, but they will all live in harmony. Good luck


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

About having a way to escape, what do you mean? I have 0.16 of an acre... So the rest is fenced to my neighbors yard, and they both have HUGE golden retrievers. One of them got my hamburg, but she lived so I just don't want that to happen again. Also how many do you recommend for me to blend into the flock? (I'm a student at BYU so it might be hard for me to take care of them.)


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Add about 3 together after her and she will not be at the bottom of the pecking order shouldn't be that's how I've add at least 3 at a time and the pal around together till they get size and are "cool" with the others


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Just enough room for the new chicks to escape. They'll be faster than the bigger chickens. If you let them in your fenced yard, that's good enough. Do you have bushes for them to hide under? If they're in the run, they need some place to hide, also. Some where the bigger chickens can't get to them. I have several different things in my run. A big tree branch. A pallet that I put slightly loner legs on. I took apart the plastic dog crates and use the top and bottom for shelter. Maybe even take some hardware cloth and make a low hoop for the chicks to run under. But this is after the two week grace period where you keep them separated, but exposed to each other. I have fencing that I separate a area in the run, put food and water and the new chicks in. Make sure you put netting over the top of the fencing, so your older hens don't jump in and hurt the younger ones. And something to shelter the young ones. That's where the top of the dog crate come in handy.


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

@chickflick,
No I don't have any bushes or anything in my yard. I have some pictures of my run, the dog cage thing sounds like a wonderful idea! Also do you have any idea where to get some hamburgs on the verge of laying or already laying 2-3 months ago? I live over here in Utah and constantly check ksl.com. Thanks so much!

@DansChickens
Thanks for joining this thread! I guess adding 3 or more hamburgs wouldn't be much of a hassle, problem though is I can't find any hamburgs in the Utah area..


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

LOL, I'm in MI, so don't know anyone that has them to ship. No one would ship now, due to the weather. The best place would be on this forum or on BYC. Go to the buy and trade section and see if you can find someone in your area. We have no problems on our MI site on BYC, to find the breeds we want. We actually have a chicken stock picnic during the summer where any one who wants brings their chicks, chickens, bunnies, puppies or any thing else to sell. We have a fantastic time and we usually go home with new birds.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

A piece of plywood or something similar in a corner would give them something to run behind that the bigger gals can't fit in. Make sure they have their own food and water separate, in case the bullies are not allowing them access to that.


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

So here's the run I was talking about. When I can find some hamburgs, I'll divide the run where the wire roof is at and leave them there @ daytime for at least 2-3 weeks and keep 'em in the garage at night. Now I need to figure out is the escape plan and the hiding places. I also can't let the escape plan to be roaming outside of the run because my sister wouldn't let me, and the fence is only about 61 inches tall (5'1ft).


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Can you take that board on the left there and place it on it's side against the fence. Leave enough opening on bottom for the smaller hens to get in, but not the bigger ones?


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay, I did as you said but I can't get pictures yet (it's too dark). I haven't gotten new hens yet, I've pushed her in the little slab of wood and she enjoys it very well. But when I let her go, she doesn't know where to go. So is she gonna get used to where to hide, or will I have to do something? I've always put food in a pan for her in the little space. Help? Thanks so much


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She knows it's there now, so she'll run to it if she needs to. Just a few places like that will be a big help for the low ones on the pecking order!!


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

@ fuzziebutt

Thanks for the feedback!!

Here are the pics


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks like all is ok now!!


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yup, I guess everything is okay now, so chickflick you said, "birds of a feather flock together." Right? So I thought bringing birds of a SIMILAR feather to the flock... Would that work or would the little hamburg have a harder time in the flock?
I thought to bring some sebrights! (haven't got any yet) They're VERY pretty but question is, will they get along with my hamburg? They do look similar, not very though..
Thanks


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

I guess I would stick to the same breed. Some how they know it's not their own. It's really weird, how they do stick together. While I do have a couple of odd balls and some how they stick together, eventually. It's just easier on the bird, I guess to get one alike.


----------

